# Please Help..I Hate Feeling Like This...



## xxrealityxx (Sep 14, 2006)

First off,thank you for taking the time to read this.My name is Justin and i am 18 years old.I have had DP/DR for about 8 months now.It all started with the fear of getting HIV.I started obsessing over it,looking up every possible symptom of it and wheather or not i could have gotten it.Even thought ive only had on sexual expierence which was safe sex(with condom) i always worry about what if it had a hole,what if i dident use it right..all these what if questions.For two nights i could not sleep,eat,remember anything.I stared to feel dizzy,confused,brain dead.I just really hate feeling like this.I know that there is no way i could have got infected but still those "what if" questions set in.Ive gotten over my dizziness but i still have "brain fog".Im still confused,and cant remember like i use to.I use to have a excellent memory.Now i struggle to remember what i did 4 hours ago.i feel as if i have nothing to look forward to,nothing to be excited about.I also have a fear of change.I fear gettin old and bein alone and always worring about dieing.Please respond and ease my anxiety.Idk if this is considered a minor case of OCD or not because i obsess over little things..And i have a constant urge to check and recheck things to make sure there right.Like phone numbers,adresses..ect..Thank you soo much for yout time,Justin


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:? I don't know.. maybe you should see somebody and carefull tell them all of your symptoms to get a better diagnosis than we could give you.

It sounds like you have alot of anxiety.


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2005)

Justin, stay calm and make an appointment to see your doctor, do you have a good doc. GP's are trained to deal with your symptoms and the best thing you can do is to talk to him about whats going on inside. Try not to let your mind run away with itself.

take care


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

This is exactly how my DP started except I was scared that I had a brain tumor. Like Loki said, you should see a doctor. I'm still Dp'ed but my meds got rid of those intrusive thoughts.


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

Well get ready for the long haul..Ive had DP for a year now. I became obsessed with every little thing i felt, i worried and the more i did the worse it got.

I think the cure for DP is to forget about it. The only thing to make it worse is obsessive thinking. So if you want to save yourself early in the game then convince yourself that you have already overcome it, pump yourself constantly with positive ideas. Like.. "this is just an obssession nothing more, im fine im just extra sensative and worry too much but i can stop that, im capable, im able, this isnt going to get worse, im going to forget all about it"

find things to distract yourself from your obsession with yourself. good luck. we are all in it together..never feel alone. i am as real as real can be. :wink:


----------

